# NGD: RGA 8 - lots of pics!



## Bboren (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey folks! I've been wanting an 8 string for awhile now and I just randomly decided to order this the other day! I got it yesterday and have been figuring it out ever since. I am really digging this guitar so far!

The good: The neck feels wonderful. Nice and thin but not too thin, and very comfortable. It doesn't bother my hands at all and really isn't any harder to play, just different. The double locking bridge is excellent and I couldn't imagine not having the added tuning stability. The body contours are lovely and really help the looks and feel a lot. While you can feel some weight on the neck side of the guitar when strapped up, it is actually very balanced and doesn't slide at all if you take your hands off of it. It really isn't as much of a challenge to play this guitar as I thought it would be (this was actually the first 8 I've ever played) which makes me very happy!

The bad: Obviously from other reviews, I knew the pickups were going to be shit, and they are. Especially on heavy rhythm tones they sound very bad. The lead tones actually aren't bad at all though, and cleans are just ok. The eq switch is pretty bad too and hopefully I can make it a killswitch like many others have once I order some d-activators for this thing.
I'm not sure what string gauge these come with, but they are definitely too small for my taste but that can be fixed quickly.

Overall, a pretty sweet guitar that suits me very well. Can't wait for new pickups though! Check out some pics!

6,7,8.



















Ibby family.













Rg550 and RGA 8 neck comparison.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 24, 2011)

Very interested in the RGA8 since I can't afford an 2228.
The yellow case makes a great background. 

Happy NGD!


----------



## MastrXploder (Jun 24, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Seventary (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats!!! Got one too.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 24, 2011)

congrats on your ngd

...i want one!


----------



## Bboren (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was actually just going to get a schecter omen 8 to see if i even wanted to use an 8 string, but then I said screw it, and I'm happy I did!


----------



## demigod (Jun 24, 2011)

The RGA8's scale length is 27" right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 24, 2011)

How much did this badboy run you if you don't mind my asking? I've become increasingly more interested in Ibby 8s...


----------



## geofreesun (Jun 24, 2011)

o my i need some sunglasses


----------



## Bboren (Jun 25, 2011)

demigod said:


> The RGA8's scale length is 27" right?



Yea, its the same as my agile 7 also! Really isn't that bad for an 8. I can tune to drop E with the stock strings. The tension is pretty loose on the two low strings but once I get a little bigger string gauges it will work out great. 

It ran me right at $800. I couldn't resist getting it. I bought it from American musical supply and they had a 3 part payment plan for it without a credit check and I could just use my debit card. No interest or anything. Plus a 45 day money back guarantee. I decided I needed to try it out once I saw that and I believe it will be staying. I'm so pumped!

I put it in drop E tonight and started learning Wave of Babies by Animals as Leaders


----------



## demigod (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome then i'll be getting me one of these babies, once my old guitar sells


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 25, 2011)

Dude congrats. Is that a 2011 model?


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jun 25, 2011)

that fretboard looks thirsty. i believe some lemon oil is in order. veggie oil works great as well


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 25, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Dude congrats. Is that a 2011 model?


 
It has horn cutouts so its the 2011 model...


----------



## orakle (Jun 25, 2011)

how is the quality


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 25, 2011)

Happy NGD! Those look very nice! I'm dying to try an RGA8 out!

Is that an inlaid Ibanez logo?!?!

And your RG550 20th is so nice!


----------



## Bboren (Jun 26, 2011)

The quality isn't bad at all! Just a couple of minuscule finish flaws but thats about it!



guitarister7321 said:


> Happy NGD! Those look very nice! I'm dying to try an RGA8 out!
> 
> Is that an inlaid Ibanez logo?!?!
> 
> And your RG550 20th is so nice!



I believe it is  and thank you!


----------



## turbo (Jun 26, 2011)

whats the reverse hs7 in the first pic with the maple fb? its not in the other pics!


----------



## demigod (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats an agile septor i believe...not sure though


----------



## Bboren (Jun 26, 2011)

turbo said:


> whats the reverse hs7 in the first pic with the maple fb? its not in the other pics!



That's my Agile septor pro! I love it!


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 26, 2011)

To the op, I've already congratulated you on your ngd, but now that I know its a 2011 I've got to give you one more congrats. I ordered one of these 3 months ago, it was supposed to arrive a month ago, and ibanez just told my local dealer it would be another month from yesterday, so I cancelled the order. But im glad somebody finally received a 2011 rga8!

Edit* if you are planning a passive pup conversion, I've got a set of conversion ir rings from frets on the net that I will be selling soon since I have no use for them now.


----------



## KDR (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats on the RGA! 

I've been looking at these too. Are there other differences besides the horn cutouts?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 26, 2011)

Godamn i love those headstocks.


----------



## Bboren (Jun 27, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> To the op, I've already congratulated you on your ngd, but now that I know its a 2011 I've got to give you one more congrats. I ordered one of these 3 months ago, it was supposed to arrive a month ago, and ibanez just told my local dealer it would be another month from yesterday, so I cancelled the order. But im glad somebody finally received a 2011 rga8!
> 
> Edit* if you are planning a passive pup conversion, I've got a set of conversion ir rings from frets on the net that I will be selling soon since I have no use for them now.



I'll keep that in mind, but i'll probably end up just throwing them in there hy themselfs like I did on my agile .

I haven't done much research but as far as I know, the horn cuts are the only difference.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 29, 2011)

Bboren said:


> I'll keep that in mind, but i'll probably end up just throwing them in there hy themselfs like I did on my agile .
> 
> I haven't done much research but as far as I know, the horn cuts are the only difference.


 
I've got both a RGA8 and a RG2228. When I play into my 6505+ you can tell the difference because the RG2228 sounds much better but when I play into my Roland ME-25, GT-10 or my Vypyr amp they sound the same. Save your money on pickups and get some kind of modelling processor like a POD or Axe-Fx and you probably won't even hear the difference.


----------



## Bboren (Jun 29, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I've got both a RGA8 and a RG2228. When I play into my 6505+ you can tell the difference because the RG2228 sounds much better but when I play into my Roland ME-25, GT-10 or my Vypyr amp they sound the same. Save your money on pickups and get some kind of modelling processor like a POD or Axe-Fx and you probably won't even hear the difference.



I have an Axe-Fx Ultra and it was pretty huge difference between pickups when I changed them on my Agile. The pickups are pretty much lifeless and muddy on any rhythm patches I have, even when I don't play on the two low strings.

Edit: Oh and btw when i was talking about differences, it was between the older model RGA8 and the 2011 model, not the RG2228.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Jun 29, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I've got both a RGA8 and a RG2228. When I play into my 6505+ you can tell the difference because the RG2228 sounds much better but when I play into my Roland ME-25, GT-10 or my Vypyr amp they sound the same. Save your money on pickups and get some kind of modelling processor like a POD or Axe-Fx and you probably won't even hear the difference.



Did you upgrade the pups in the RGA8?


----------



## Eric Christian (Jun 29, 2011)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> Did you upgrade the pups in the RGA8?


 

All I play is the RG2228. Its really just kind of a backup guitar at this point. I really do love it and will be keeping it but I think I'll be more reactive and wait until I come across some BKP or Lundgrens.


----------



## DropDeadLED (Jun 29, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> To the op, I've already congratulated you on your ngd, but now that I know its a 2011 I've got to give you one more congrats. I ordered one of these 3 months ago, it was supposed to arrive a month ago, and ibanez just told my local dealer it would be another month from yesterday, so I cancelled the order. But im glad somebody finally received a 2011 rga8!



Thats a bummer. I ordered my RGA8 on May 28th and received the 2011 model, which I'm glad I did considering it's supposedly has a revised bridge anchor. I should probably make a late NGD thread haha. 

Congrats to the OP! It's an awesome guitar, just wish it came with different PUs.


----------



## Bboren (Jun 30, 2011)

DropDeadLED said:


> Thats a bummer. I ordered my RGA8 on May 28th and received the 2011 model, which I'm glad I did considering it's supposedly has a revised bridge anchor. I should probably make a late NGD thread haha.
> 
> Congrats to the OP! It's an awesome guitar, just wish it came with different PUs.



Yea that is a bummer. Hey mountainjam, couldn't you just order from a different vender that has them in stock?

Thanks man! Me too, but I think I'm ordering the d-activators on friday. Too bad it seems like they're out of stock everywhere


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 30, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> All I play is the RG2228. Its really just kind of a backup guitar at this point. I really do love it and will be keeping it but I think I'll be more reactive and wait until I come across some BKP or Lundgrens.



Trust me when I say the reason that you're not touching that guitar are it's stock pickups. The Lo-Z's are the most horrible stock pickups I have EVER had, even worse than B.C Rich's crap BDSM stock pickups. That mid scoop switch just made me facepalm to the sound even more.

Then ofcourse, I got rid of them and am replacing them with a set of D-activators, though I briefly had a BKP C-Bomb in it but found it too shrill. As I've been promising, soon as those D-Activators arrive I'll install them and put up a video review with proper sound samples for everyone.

To the OP, congrats  The RGA 8 has one of the finest necks I've had on an indo made guitar ever, the fretwork was very good and the timbers used themselves were actually really impressive.


----------



## Bboren (Jun 30, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Trust me when I say the reason that you're not touching that guitar are it's stock pickups. The Lo-Z's are the most horrible stock pickups I have EVER had, even worse than B.C Rich's crap BDSM stock pickups. That mid scoop switch just made me facepalm to the sound even more.
> 
> Then ofcourse, I got rid of them and am replacing them with a set of D-activators, though I briefly had a BKP C-Bomb in it but found it too shrill. As I've been promising, soon as those D-Activators arrive I'll install them and put up a video review with proper sound samples for everyone.
> 
> To the OP, congrats  The RGA 8 has one of the finest necks I've had on an indo made guitar ever, the fretwork was very good and the timbers used themselves were actually really impressive.



I completely agree! The neck is lovely! I'm actually starting to consider aftermaths now instead of the d-activators


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 30, 2011)

Fucking gorgeous. I love the head stocks on those things. I think once I get a job I am saving up and getting one. It is weird because when I played 6 strings, I toyed with the idea of 7's and the first one I played I absolutely hated. Now I play 7's. Then I was looking at 8's and I absolutely hated how it felt and sounded. I think I am going to head on up to my local shop this next week and try out one of these (they have them there). I almost guarantee I'll like it. 

Anyways, congrats. Was the bright ass case what it came with? I would love a case that bright!


----------



## Bboren (Jun 30, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Fucking gorgeous. I love the head stocks on those things. I think once I get a job I am saving up and getting one. It is weird because when I played 6 strings, I toyed with the idea of 7's and the first one I played I absolutely hated. Now I play 7's. Then I was looking at 8's and I absolutely hated how it felt and sounded. I think I am going to head on up to my local shop this next week and try out one of these (they have them there). I almost guarantee I'll like it.
> 
> Anyways, congrats. Was the bright ass case what it came with? I would love a case that bright!



Just don't let the string gauge or pickups get you down! Once those get swapped it's a great guitar!

Nah that case came with my rg550


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 1, 2011)

Bboren said:


> Yea that is a bummer. Hey mountainjam, couldn't you just order from a different vender that has them in stock?



from the emails ibanez sent my local dealer I thought they weren't available anywhere
but its all good, the whole situation pissed me off, so I ordered something a lot better. a strictly 7 cobra 8 string


----------



## Tree (Jul 1, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I've got both a RGA8 and a RG2228. When I play into my 6505+ you can tell the difference because the RG2228 sounds much better but when I play into my Roland ME-25, GT-10 or my Vypyr amp they sound the same. Save your money on pickups and get some kind of modelling processor like a POD or Axe-Fx and you probably won't even hear the difference.



The RGA8's stock pickup still sound like crap through a POD  to me at least. I thought they were decent though an actual amp


----------



## Bboren (Jul 1, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> from the emails ibanez sent my local dealer I thought they weren't available anywhere
> but its all good, the whole situation pissed me off, so I ordered something a lot better. a strictly 7 cobra 8 string



Well American Musical definitely had them in stock! Sounds like it worked out great for you though!


----------



## demigod (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask, is there a way to tell from the serial number what year the guitar was made in?


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 1, 2011)

demigod said:


> I've been meaning to ask, is there a way to tell from the serial number what year the guitar was made in?


Yes


----------



## Bboren (Jul 2, 2011)

demigod said:


> I've been meaning to ask, is there a way to tell from the serial number what year the guitar was made in?



No clue , but I thought I would let yall know, I just ordered a set of BKP Aftermaths for this beast .


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 2, 2011)

Bboren said:


> No clue , but I thought I would let yall know, I just ordered a set of BKP Aftermaths for this beast .



Dude great choice. I've got a set right here that was supposed to go in the guitar as well


----------



## Bboren (Jul 2, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Dude great choice. I've got a set right here that was supposed to go in the guitar as well



I couldn't resist trying them after hearing bulbs clip of them in the regius 8


----------



## demigod (Jul 4, 2011)

Yay! I'm now a proud owner of a gorgeous RGA8!


----------



## Bboren (Jul 5, 2011)

demigod said:


> Yay! I'm now a proud owner of a gorgeous RGA8!



Now you need some Aftermaths!


----------



## demigod (Jul 5, 2011)

Hahahahahaha XD lol I'm actually saving up for a pair of 808x's. Hopefully that will happen sometime before the end of the year


----------



## Levi79 (Jul 5, 2011)

You have to upload clips with the Aftermaths in it. I'm not asking, I'm telling.


----------



## Bboren (Jul 5, 2011)

Levi79 said:


> You have to upload clips with the Aftermaths in it. I'm not asking, I'm telling.



Don't worry, there will be clips.... still waiting on them though


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 5, 2011)

Bboren said:


> still waiting on them though



these sure would like nice filling in the gaps around your aftermaths


----------



## Bboren (Jul 6, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> these sure would like nice filling in the gaps around your aftermaths



Tempting, but I think I'm drawn to the idea of active style covers painted purple . So thats probably what's going to happen haha.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 6, 2011)

Bboren said:


> Tempting, but I think I'm drawn to the idea of active style covers painted purple . So thats probably what's going to happen haha.



Fair enough dude! Guess ill just head to the classifieds then.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 6, 2011)

Bboren said:


> Tempting, but I think I'm drawn to the idea of active style covers painted purple . So thats probably what's going to happen haha.




I'm planning to paint mine 808x in a light green/white whirlpool


----------



## Bboren (Jul 8, 2011)

Lothar said:


> I'm planning to paint mine 808x in a light green/white whirlpool



Whirlpool sounds so much cooler than swirl!


----------



## iiDaBoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey, I just got the same guitar and its amazing quality (minus the PU's and EQ switch *facepalms*) But I'm having some second thoughts personally. I can play the guitar just fine (learning berzerker by after the burial without too much difficulty...) but the thought of not really using it for all of the 6 string stuff that I've learned over the 2.5 years ive played is kindof disconcerting. Are you having any second thoughts? If anyone kinda knows what I mean, some input would be appreciated.


----------



## Bboren (Jul 9, 2011)

iiDaBoss said:


> Hey, I just got the same guitar and its amazing quality (minus the PU's and EQ switch *facepalms*) But I'm having some second thoughts personally. I can play the guitar just fine (learning berzerker by after the burial without too much difficulty...) but the thought of not really using it for all of the 6 string stuff that I've learned over the 2.5 years ive played is kindof disconcerting. Are you having any second thoughts? If anyone kinda knows what I mean, some input would be appreciated.



I know what you're getting at, did you go from 6 string to 8 string? I went to a 7 string for about 6 months before getting my 8. I my 7 tuned to drop Ab for most of the time and finally decided it was time to get an 8. It really hasn't affected me after getting used to my 7 string and now I go between 6, 7, and 8 with no problems. It's easier to treat them as different instruments altogether and I tend to write and play a little differently on each of them. Just give it time, plus only playing for 2.5 years I imagine it seems like a pretty big change. Some of us have played 6 strings for a good amount of time before moving on to extended range instruments. It really does help getting used to an 8 string if you can switch between that and your old guitars. If you just play the 8 string and that's it, it can get a little overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## AgileKid (Jul 9, 2011)

hey, just wondering why you didnt buy a Agile 8 string? i just got a 7 from them. It's my first 7 but im in love with these guitars now.


----------



## iiDaBoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Bboren said:


> I know what you're getting at, did you go from 6 string to 8 string? I went to a 7 string for about 6 months before getting my 8. I my 7 tuned to drop Ab for most of the time and finally decided it was time to get an 8. It really hasn't affected me after getting used to my 7 string and now I go between 6, 7, and 8 with no problems. It's easier to treat them as different instruments altogether and I tend to write and play a little differently on each of them. Just give it time, plus only playing for 2.5 years I imagine it seems like a pretty big change. Some of us have played 6 strings for a good amount of time before moving on to extended range instruments. It really does help getting used to an 8 string if you can switch between that and your old guitars. If you just play the 8 string and that's it, it can get a little overwhelming sometimes.


 
Yea I did go from a 6 to an 8. I really dont find it hard to play I just feel like maybe I should have spent the money on an epic 6 string. Now however I probably wont be able to afford another (good) guitar for at least a few months. 

The main thing that worries me - will I be satisfied with this guitar a few months from now? Thanks again dude, its good to know someone understands what I mean.


----------



## Bboren (Jul 9, 2011)

AgileKid said:


> hey, just wondering why you didnt buy a Agile 8 string? i just got a 7 from them. It's my first 7 but im in love with these guitars now.



Honestly It would have been a draw whether I was going to buy an Agile 8 or an Ibanez 8 because I love both companies! I chose the Ibanez because I got it at American Musical where I got a 3 month no interest payment plan! I'm still in college so I don't a ton of money to blow at one time. The payment plan helped me tremendously! It turns out that I really love the RGA, so I am completely happy!


----------



## Bboren (Jul 9, 2011)

iiDaBoss said:


> Yea I did go from a 6 to an 8. I really dont find it hard to play I just feel like maybe I should have spent the money on an epic 6 string. Now however I probably wont be able to afford another (good) guitar for at least a few months.
> 
> The main thing that worries me - will I be satisfied with this guitar a few months from now? Thanks again dude, its good to know someone understands what I mean.



I think the only thing you won't be satisfied with is the pickups. I already ordered Aftermaths for mine which should be here this week. I own an excellent 6 string, 7 string and now an 8 string and I know that I am set for a good while. You can always save up and buy another good 6 string. I had a pretty crappy 6 string when I bought my 7. I ended up getting an excellent 6 string next and now the 8. Don't get down because you got a nice 8 string instead of a nice 6 string. I suggest keep it and get a nice 6 string in a few months .


----------



## iiDaBoss (Jul 9, 2011)

Bboren said:


> I think the only thing you won't be satisfied with is the pickups. I already ordered Aftermaths for mine which should be here this week. I own an excellent 6 string, 7 string and now an 8 string and I know that I am set for a good while. You can always save up and buy another good 6 string. I had a pretty crappy 6 string when I bought my 7. I ended up getting an excellent 6 string next and now the 8. Don't get down because you got a nice 8 string instead of a nice 6 string. I suggest keep it and get a nice 6 string in a few months .



Alright, yea i think thats what i'll do. How much are the aftermaths you ordered?


----------



## Bboren (Jul 9, 2011)

They ran about 300 from a vendor on ebay.


----------



## Bboren (Jul 12, 2011)

It sounds like I added two tone knobs both turned to 11!  Now just waiting on my covers that I'm going to paint purple!


----------



## demigod (Jul 12, 2011)

Dude, use the old pickups' cover (after youve opened them) and put it over the aftermaths then post pics of how the stock pickups look inside...please?


----------



## Bboren (Jul 12, 2011)

demigod said:


> Dude, use the old pickups' cover (after youve opened them) and put it over the aftermaths then post pics of how the stock pickups look inside...please?




The old pickups are sealed as one piece, thats why I had to order some plastic covers.


----------



## demigod (Jul 12, 2011)

damnit...never mind...


----------



## Bboren (Jul 18, 2011)

I posted this clip in the recording studio section but figured some of you might not see it. I made this little song last night and it's the first decent clip I've recorded with the Aftermaths. I think they sound pretty good considering I haven't actually made an Axe Fx patch specifically for them! 

Aerial Escape - (RGA8, BKP Aftermaths, Axe Fx Mix) by Barry Boren on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 18, 2011)

Bboren said:


> I posted this clip in the recording studio section but figured some of you might not see it. I made this little song last night and it's the first decent clip I've recorded with the Aftermaths. I think they sound pretty good considering I haven't actually made an Axe Fx patch specifically for them!
> 
> Aerial Escape - (RGA8, BKP Aftermaths, Axe Fx Mix) by Barry Boren on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


 
That sounds interesting. I'm doing some similar stuff blending electronica elements with my 8 strings. What VST are you using?


----------



## Animus (Jul 18, 2011)

What online vendor currently has the 2011 model in stock? I can't really tell the difference.


----------



## Bboren (Jul 18, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> That sounds interesting. I'm doing some similar stuff blending electronica elements with my 8 strings. What VST are you using?



Just the stock ones that came with Ableton Live Intro 

I know American musical supply had them when I bought mine, not sure if they do now or not.


----------



## geofreesun (Jul 18, 2011)

Bboren said:


> I posted this clip in the recording studio section but figured some of you might not see it. I made this little song last night and it's the first decent clip I've recorded with the Aftermaths. I think they sound pretty good considering I haven't actually made an Axe Fx patch specifically for them!
> 
> Aerial Escape - (RGA8, BKP Aftermaths, Axe Fx Mix) by Barry Boren on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



i dig the tone man, how much of it would you credit the axe fx? i have an agile with coldsweats, but i figure i really need an axe fx to achieve the same kinda tone... i have a gsp1101 now, got some cool patches and IRs but something is lacking there...


----------



## Bboren (Jul 18, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> i dig the tone man, how much of it would you credit the axe fx? i have an agile with coldsweats, but i figure i really need an axe fx to achieve the same kinda tone... i have a gsp1101 now, got some cool patches and IRs but something is lacking there...



Probably 90 % honestly. You should've heard my recordings when I used pod farm . I'm pretty bad at tweaking and these are some of the best metal tones I've gotten out of it yet. So you can see that it could be 10x better than it is now. The thing is I've had the Axe Fx for about 5 months and still haven't scratched the surface tone wise. I'm slowly figuring it out and progressing though!


----------



## ThatBrownFella (Jul 23, 2011)

'grats, i was pretty worried about the pickups too. Would really like to try out some BKP aftermaths in the bridge and coldsweats in the neck. Not even sure if they are available as 8's yet. GOD DAM IT NEED MONEEYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Bboren (Jul 23, 2011)

ThatBrownFella said:


> 'grats, i was pretty worried about the pickups too. Would really like to try out some BKP aftermaths in the bridge and coldsweats in the neck. Not even sure if they are available as 8's yet. GOD DAM IT NEED MONEEYYY!!!!!!



Yea, both are! Petey G from Red Seas Fire has some cold sweats in his rga8!


----------



## AbanD (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats man
Has bought the same monster, has changed pickups on EMG808X.
As a result has received the excellent tool.


----------



## AbanD (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome to my channel guys
&#x202a;AbanD333&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## AbanD (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool guitar....
I like mine RGA8, on record it is possible to achieve good result of sounding, after replacement of pickups certainly.
I ask to estimate result...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 28, 2011)

Bboren said:


> The old pickups are sealed as one piece, thats why I had to order some plastic covers.


 
Where did you find plastic covers that size? I've been looking for something like that for a while and I could usually only find 6 or 7 string passived sized "EMG style" pup covers.


----------



## Bboren (Jul 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Where did you find plastic covers that size? I've been looking for something like that for a while and I could usually only find 6 or 7 string passived sized "EMG style" pup covers.



I believe these are the correct ones. Got Guitar Parts? : Guitar Jones USA

I found out about them in that 8 string active to passive mega thread. They are the same size as the stock pickups or EMGs you just have to do a little trimming off of the bottom to make them fit height wise. I think the 35 model is the one for 7 string pickups.


----------



## Bboren (Aug 8, 2011)

If you are looking into buying an RGA8 all I can say is a set of 10-46+60+80 strings and a good intonation make it sound and play about 10x better! The 60 and 80 don't intonate perfectly all the way, but they get close enough to not notice! Boy I'm in love all over again!


----------

